# Craftsman 200 MPH Blower/vac



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Model is 358.794940. Carb is a Zama.

I cleaned the carb with carb cleaner spray. Reassembled. Put 40:1 fuel and oil mix in it. Ran it for ten minutes. Ran great at full, half and idle. I throttled it down and shut it off by closing the choke.

A thin white smoke began to escape from the carb. The vapor or smoke left the carb the way smoke rises from a cigarette left in an ashtray.

What would cause the smoke? It did not seem normal.


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

don,t turn it off with the choke, use the stop switch. a rich mix can cause this when stoping it with the choke.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

